# Nicaraguan salty fried cheese



## crazyboy25 (Jul 23, 2009)

I went to Nicaragua last summer and we ate tons of fantastic food but one of the most delicious and unknown was a salty fried cheese.

It was about one and a half inches square and about a centimeter thick it was fried or cooked with a lot of oil it was salty and delicious and made of cheese.

The cheese wasn't stringy or melty like American cheese. What was it can I get a recipe and can anyone tell me what cheese it was? I suspect queso blanco or queso fresca as those were the two cheeses we saw in the stores.


----------



## GB (Jul 23, 2009)

I wish I had the answer for you as that sounds delicious! Hopefully someone will come along soon with an answer.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm going to guess it was Haloumi (or Halumi).  Haloumi comes in a rectangle and can be grilled or sauteed (fried in oil) with no worries about melting into a puddle.  It is salty and wonderful!


----------



## Bilby (Jul 24, 2009)

I was going to say Haloumi too. or a local-style paneer.  Haloumi is often associated with Middle Eastern cuisine and paneer with Indian.

Here haloumi is often served as part of a pre-dinner platter with chorizio, olives and other finger food.


----------

